# HOB protein skimmer



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there i am looking for some advice for a hang on back protein skimmer 
if anyone has any input or experience it would be awsome tank size will be approx 55 gal id appreciate any info or advice 
thanks 
tom


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Deltec=Awesome but $$
Remora Pro=pretty darn good
SWC=Depends on who you ask; (and the owner of the company's a dirtbag who will never see another dime of my hard earned cash)
Coralife=Do you have flood insurance or a drain near your tank?


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

SWC HOB I've used... the Mini HoT and I don't recommend it. Its noisey, difficult to clean and the cup is a poor design.

I replaced the SWC with an Aquamaxx Hob-1 which is working great for me and virtually silent, comes apart easily for cleaning, large cup and a drain fitting.
I use it on a 40g long


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Coralife=Do you have flood insurance or a drain near your tank?


I just had one an hour ago - JUNK


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw crap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone know how Jebo protein skimmer 182 II are?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't remember what model number it was, but I had a "skilter" (skimmer/filter combo) by Jebo and it beyond sucked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I don't remember what model number it was, but I had a "skilter" (skimmer/filter combo) by Jebo and it beyond sucked!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol good to know


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with Carmen on the Jebo. I bought one used for $5 and I think I got ripped off even at that price. It was sooooo loud and didn't really pull anything out so I just junked it.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

SKurj said:


> SWC HOB I've used... the Mini HoT and I don't recommend it. Its noisey, difficult to clean and the cup is a poor design.
> 
> I replaced the SWC with an Aquamaxx Hob-1 which is working great for me and virtually silent, comes apart easily for cleaning, large cup and a drain fitting.
> I use it on a 40g long


I just got an Aquamaxx Hob-1 as well. Too early to tell if it will create a lot of skimmate, but it is very quiet!!!


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I have the EShopps PSK-100H Hang-On Protein Skimmer purchased from mops.ca. Upgraded my skimmer from Remora Pro. Not too expensive but it does the job and is very quiet. One of the reason I upgraded.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if you guys who have a HOB skimmer woulden't mind tossing up a pic or two of them on your tanks? i've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I did a thread on this exact same topic a few weeks ago.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34727

If price is not the issue, go for the Deltec. Otherwise, I suggest the Reef Octopus XP1000 or the BH1000. You can email Jeremy at Reef Octopus and tell him about your system and he will respond quickly with a suggestion.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> if you guys who have a HOB skimmer woulden't mind tossing up a pic or two of them on your tanks? i've been thinking about getting one.


Why waste a money if you will go bigger and with sump soon 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

sig said:


> Why waste a money if you will go bigger and with sump soon


If everybody got the right equipment in the first round, how would anyone get a good deal on used stuff? Come on Sig, you know there are a lot of happy people out there because of you.

In all reality though, HOB stuff doesn't look bad if positioned properly. I'll post a pic once I've put my skimmer in the place I want to.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sig said:


> Why waste a money if you will go bigger and with sump soon


your absoluty right. i just want to grow out this sps i have now so that it'll grow even bigger int he new tank


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My Deltec with the light in place...










And with the lights raised...









Sorry, can't get a shot of my Remoras as I'm using them in-sump right now...they are compact and fairly similar in appearance to the Deltec. My SWC is currently not in use...it it ginormous and white and seriously ugly...



Flexin5 said:


> if you guys who have a HOB skimmer woulden't mind tossing up a pic or two of them on your tanks? i've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

what do you use for your top netting? im planning to do something similar that doesnt block out any lights


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I used winter tree wrap from Home Depot. It's got fairly large holes compared to some of the other options, so it won't do if you have any tiny fish, but mine are all bigger and it was cheap .



SourGummy said:


> what do you use for your top netting? im planning to do something similar that doesnt block out any lights


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

SourGummy said:


> what do you use for your top netting? im planning to do something similar that doesnt block out any lights


BRS sells a nice netting. One day I will finish my hood, and use the batch I bought


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

I posted in a different thread about the Reef Octopus HOB. I have a BH2000 and after 1 month of use, the cover of the cup has warped already!!! Poor build quality as I had to use plumbers tape on the joints. It is still releasing a lot of micro bubbles into the display. Skimmer cup is also hard to clean.


----------

